# AWD sentra



## SR20s rule (Feb 19, 2006)

I was wondering, will the AWD drivetrain from a sunny atessa work well with the Pulsar GTi-R engine. im not sure what engine the sunny has, i read that it could be an SR18. are the SR18 and SR20 engines pretty much the same.(kinda like the honda B16 and B18)? will an SR18 tranny bolt up to an SR20?

thanx


----------



## classicgti-r (Aug 6, 2005)

SR20s rule said:


> I was wondering, will the AWD drivetrain from a sunny atessa work well with the Pulsar GTi-R engine. im not sure what engine the sunny has, i read that it could be an SR18. are the SR18 and SR20 engines pretty much the same.(kinda like the honda B16 and B18)? will an SR18 tranny bolt up to an SR20?
> 
> thanx


obviously u did not do much searching, the gti-r is awd, and only awd will it work in a sentra? the motor will, can u have an awd sentra, depends on how much money u have to invest..plan on having ummm--unlimited amounts..as far as you other question the sr20 fwd tranny will bolt to the gti-r dunno about the sr18 tranny but prob so.


----------

